# Lush Growth



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have about 17 acres of ryegrass that has not been grazed at all. It was late coming up and has been too wet to let any animals on it. The ground was disked deep before the seed was sown. The unusually wet winter has made it impossible to keep from sinking up.
I want to fertilize the ryegrass as soon as it is dry enough to get a truck on it.
Now for the rest of the story.

I have some cows being delivered Saturday. They have not been on HiMag mineral. I bought two, 200 lb. HiMag mineral lick tubs today. Also bought 150 lbs of HiMag loose mineral.

How long to I need the new arrivals to be on the Mag before I can begin giving them some access to the ryegrass? I am thinking a week to ten days.

Once they are on the new grass, should I be safe to fertilize?
I only intend to let them graze an hour or so each day. Not enough rye to give free roaming.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Tim : I always have the cows on himag for 2wks before rye or ryegrass pasture. I only let them graze for an hour at a time.First week one time a day,after that twice a day if I can. Also try to get them to fill up on dry hay & just use the ryegrass as a hi protein supplement for them. For me it is a lot cheaper to grow than to buy baged feed.

scrapiron


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Scrapiron, thanks for the advice. I always like the opinions of those I can relate to.
New cows arrived yesterday. I am going to add some HiMag to some store bought feed to make sure they all are getting some in their system.
They are pigging out on my hay. Kind of makes a fellow feel good when critters do not turn up their nose at what you put on their table.


----------

